# frage ???



## angelschnur (7. Juli 2005)

*Benötige etwas hilfe !!!!*

Hallo erstmal !!!

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr für zwei Wochen nach Mexico (wahrscheinlich Accapulco) runter!
Da ich mit eigenem Gerät angeln möchte würde ich mir gerne noch eine Rute+ Multirolle zulegen! Da ich zwei 20er TLD's habe, dachte ich hierbei an eine etwas leichtere Multi für Bonito und Co. z.B. die Shimano ti12 oder die Penn baitcast 965 ! 
Meine Fragen :


-Kommen die Rollen hierfür in Frage ? 
-Welche Ruten passen dazu ?
-Oder doch besser noch eine 20.er?                                                                     
Möchte in erster Linie auf Segelfische schleppen aber möchte auch für kleinere Fische gewappnet sein !
Die Fragen richten sich besonders an Sailfisch da du schon einmal da warst und mit deinem Bericht den Stein für mich ins Rollen gebracht hast ! Aber jeder ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen was dazu zu schreiben !!! Würde mich auch über Charter Tips freuen ! 


 MfG

Angelschnur


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo Sasche, 
ich würde Dir bzgl. der Ruten zu einer 20iger raten. Die Sails die Du dort fangen kannst sind nämlich schon sehr kampfstark. Sie sind auch größer als die im Atlantik. Mir gefällt die Reiserutenserie BeastMaster von Shimano sehr gut; ist preislich auch erschwinglich. Rollen würde ich dann zu 30iger raten, die 12er sind meines Erachtens etwas zu klein, schließlich kann immer auch mal ein Marlin einsteigen. 
Würde an Deiner Stelle noch einige Wobbler und kleinere Oberflächenlöder mitnehmen, dort fischt man meist ausschließlich mit toten Meeräschen! Für Sail auch völlig in Ordnung, aber man könnte es ja auch mal auf Tunas etc. versuchen.
Zu der Entscheidung, eigenes Gerät mitzunehmen kann ich Dich nur beglückwünschen. Das Fischen ist zwar sehr günstig, aber dafür ist auch das Material auf den billigeren Booten etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Das hatte ich ja in meinem Bericht meiner Reise vom Januar 2004  erwähnt!
Hast eine gute Entscheidung getroffen, wirst bestimmt viel Spaß haben! Mach mal einige Bilder und schreib einen Bericht, würde mich sehr darüber freuen!


----------



## angelschnur (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Danke erstmal für die prompte Antwort !!!

Welche Wobbler b.z.w. Oberflächenköder kommen hierfür am besten in Frage (Marke,Größe,Farbe)???

MfG

Angelschnur


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo Angelschnur,

also die 20 TLD´s (ob nun 2 Gang oder 1 Gang  #c ) sind für
das Fischen auf Bonitos bis 6-8 kilo genau richtig.
Kleinere Rollen würde ich nicht nehmen.
Du hast Doch im März geschrieben das Du eine Tiagra 50 W günstig geschossen hast.
Die würde ich auf jeden Fall auch mitnehmen.

Der Einsatz von Wobblern auf Thun und Sail würde ich nicht als besonders erfolgreich nach meinen Erfahrungen darstellen.
Wenn Du welche mitnehmen willst,
Rapalla Magnum, Farben Rot/weiß, Blau/weiß, Orange, Schwarz(Lila)  oder Bonitas.

Aber, da bist Du mit Standart-Lures oder Naturköder wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher auf die von Dir genannten Fische beim Schleppen als mit Wobblern.

Einen Tip für gute Lures (zum selber Basteln) findest Du Hier:Klick 

Desweitern wird Dir, wenn Du vor Ort bist, der Kaptain, ( Wenn er gut ist #c )
die besten Montagen natürlich auch ans Herz legen.

Also, ich empfehle Dir gutes Tackle (Haken, Wirbel, Schnur, Leader) mit zu nehmen.

Ein paar Skirts in den o.g. Farben würde ich auch mitnehmen.
Lures bis 25 cm sind für das Gebiet genau richtig.

R.R. #h


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Würde an Deiner Stelle noch einige Wobbler *und kleinere Oberflächenköder * mitnehmen, dort fischt man meist ausschließlich mit toten Meeräschen! Für Sail auch völlig in Ordnung, aber man könnte es ja auch mal auf Tunas etc. versuchen.


 
Da wird einem doch das Wort im Munde umgedreht, tztztztz  #d  #d  #d   :q 
Nein Spaß bei Seite, Wobbler auf Sail???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  Wohl kaum. Tunas möglicherweise. Wollte nur sagen, daß Du einige - auch kleinere - Kunstköder mitnehmen solltest, weil derartiges dort nicht vorhanden ist und auch nicht zu kaufen ist. Jedenfalls habe ich kein Geschäft gesehen.


----------



## angelschnur (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo Rausreißer !
Hatte gedacht das dieTiagra 50w schon zu groß wäre für Sailfish ? Kann ich denn die 20er TLD's trotzdem zum Sailfishschleppen nutzen, oder eher nicht?Habe 30Lbs schnur drauf !?

Besten Dank für deine Mithilfe !!!

MfG

Angelschnur


----------



## angelschnur (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hi Sailfish !
Werde wohl mal wieder mit etwas Übergepäck reisen müssen !
Schade ich dachte man könnte sich da unten noch ein bißchen eindecken !
USA ist ja nun nicht wirklich weit weg !

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wohl mal wieder mit etwas Übergepäck reisen müssen !


Versuch die Sachen als Sportgerät zu deklarieren! Manchmal klappts, manchmal nicht. Über ein Reisebüro bekomme ich bei Condor 30kg Freigepäck bsi zu 2,10 m.


----------



## angelschnur (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch die Sachen als Sportgerät zu deklarieren! Manchmal klappts, manchmal nicht. Über ein Reisebüro bekomme ich bei Condor 30kg Freigepäck bsi zu 2,10 m.


 
Ja mach sowieso habe ich beim letzten mal auch so gemacht !
Hatte trotzdem 12Kg übergewicht !


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Moin Sascha,
ich möchte nicht sagen das es nicht möglich ist
einen größeren Fisch mit der 20er TLD zu fangen.
Das geht bestimmt auch.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat mit so eine Rolle im Februar
einen 68 kilo Yellowfin  im Jemen gefangen.
Aber Martin war danach derartig  fertig ... |uhoh:  :q 
Der Arme hat wirklich beim Drill gek....
Aber danach war stolz wie ein Papst |supergri 






Ich warte ja auch noch auf den Fisch über 100 kilo.
Den würde ich nicht wg. dem Gerät verlieren wollen.

Na, da bin ich ja mal auf weiteres gespannt.

Gernot #h


----------



## angelschnur (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Nabend Gernot !!

Super Fisch, tolles Foto. Da wäre ich aber auch stolz wie Oskar !!! Na da werde ich mir lieber doch die 30 Lbs Austattung zulegen, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen !!! Denn wer möchte schon einen Fisch verlieren !!! Außerdem hatte ich das schon !!!! Denke heute noch ab und zu an die alte Hechtdame in Schweden, die sich vor der Landung losgeschüttelt hatte !!!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

>



Gepflegtes Fischchen!!!  #r   #r  #r 
Am 20iger Gerät macht der bestimmt viel Spaß.
Bei den Sails kann man fast leichteres Gerät nehmen, weil die sich durch ihre Sprünge auch selbst fertig machen. Würde jedoch schauen, daß genug Schnurreserve auf der Rolle ist!


----------



## angelschnur (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hi Sailfisch !!!
Habe auf meinen 20igern TLD ca.470 m 30Lbs schnur !
Haut das hin ???

Gruß 

    Sascha


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sailfisch !!!
> Habe auf meinen 20igern TLD ca.470 m 30Lbs schnur !
> Haut das hin ???
> 
> ...



Ich denke das sollte ausreichen. Ich fische lieber etwas stärker, aber 30iger sollte genügen!


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo Sascha,
was für Schnur möchtest Du den da einsetzen?
Wenn Du "geflochtene" verwenden willst,
(man muss ja nicht alles neu Kaufen) würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall ein 
"Top Shot" von mindestens 30 Metern Mono empfehlen.
Das gibt bei einem größerem Fisch in der Nähe des Bootes einen 
"kleinen Puffer" beim Landen.

Zusätzlich ist es für den Wireman oder ich glaube in Mexiko heissen die Jungs
Mate, weitaus günstiger den Fisch am Boot zu führen als mit "geflochtener"
Schnur. Wer hat schon gern blutige Hände?

Bei Big Game geht es wirklich etwas heisser zu als in Norge oder (gar nicht zu vergleichen) im Süßwasser.

Wenn Du noch Irgendwelche Fragen hast, schreib die mal hier rein.
Ich denke hier werden sich alle Bemühen die schon ein bischen Erfahrung haben Dir die besten Tips zu geben.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sascha,
> was für Schnur möchtest Du den da einsetzen?
> Wenn Du "geflochtene" verwenden willst,
> (man muss ja nicht alles neu Kaufen) würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall ein
> ...



Geflochtene???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  Ist aber schon ungewöhnlich oder???
Ich rate zu Mono!!!


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Genau so würde ich das auch machen Kai,
aber deshalb hab ich lieber noch mal nachgefragt.

Die TopShot Technik geht ja auch, aber der Knoten.... |kopfkrat 
Na, ich bin davon immer noch nicht überzeugt.

Ich würde lieber zu einer guten elastischen mind. 0.60er Berkley Trilene raten.
Wobei ich den Durchmesser beim Big Game höher berwerte als die Tragkraftangabe. 
Beschädigungen und Knicke bleiben beim Betrieb im Boot ab und zu unbemerkt. Das führt am schnellsten zum ärgerlichen Abriss.

Das Vorfach solte beim schleppen mit Mono nicht unter 1,0 mm ausfallen.

Aber vieleicht weiss Sascha das schon. #c 
Schaun wir mal...


Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Und die 4 Meter lange Doppelleine nicht vergessen!    :m


----------



## angelschnur (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo Gernot und Kai !
Habe auf meinen 20igern TLD's 30lbs Mono Big Game Schnur, die eigentlich auch was taugen sollte.Von welcher Marke die Schnur ist kann ich euch jetzt nicht 
sagen. Sitze leider noch im Büro !! Gucke morgen nach !!! 
Die Doppelleine ist bei mir fünf Meter lang(wurde mir so gesagt ) und auch min. 1mm stark!
Wenn das mit der Schnur jetzt so hinhauen sollte, dann hätte ich jetzt nur noch das Problem mit dem Riggen !!! Weiß nämlich nicht genau welche Haken ich für Sailfish verwenden soll ??? Da man in Deutschland ja leider nicht soviel kaufen kann was Big Game angeht, ist man ja förmlich gezwungen per Internet was aus den USA zu ordern .
Das Problem ist das ich auf gut Deutsch gesagt ein absoluter Sprachkrüppel in Sachen Englisch bin !!!Habe das letzte mal Haken für Mahi Mahi  bei Meltontackle bestellen wollen, und was hab ich bekommen ??? Einen Kleiderhaken aus Stahl in Form eines Mahi Mahi's !!!! Soviel zu meinen Englisch Künsten !!!! Habe zwar aus deutschen Big Game Büchern einiges erlesen können, doch da sind die Hakengrößen mit 6 oder 7(gerade ) angegeben!! Doch bei Meltontackle sind soviele Haken am Start  dass ich jetzt gar nicht mehr weiß, welcher Haken jetzt für Sailfish und welcher für Naturköder ist!!!
Ausserdem wollte ich mir auch noch noch ein paar Lure bestellen. Doch welche sind für Sailfish am Besten ??? 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Einkaufstip?

MfG

   Sascha


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mit der Schnur jetzt so hinhauen sollte, dann hätte ich jetzt nur noch das Problem mit dem Riggen !!! Weiß nämlich nicht genau welche Haken ich für Sailfish verwenden soll ???



Kein Problem, da kannst Du Dich auf die Jungs vor Ort verlassen, das habe die voll drauf. 



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das ich auf gut Deutsch gesagt ein absoluter Sprachkrüppel in Sachen Englisch bin !!!



Geht mir genauso, und der Crew geht es - zumindest auf den günstigeren Booten - nicht besser. Kommunikation mit Händen und Füßen, klappt aber trotzdem.


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gernot und Kai !
> Habe auf meinen 20igern TLD's 30lbs Mono Big Game Schnur, die eigentlich auch was taugen sollte.Von welcher Marke die Schnur ist kann ich euch jetzt nicht
> sagen. Sitze leider noch im Büro !! Gucke morgen nach !!!
> Die Doppelleine ist bei mir fünf Meter lang(wurde mir so gesagt ) und auch min. 1mm stark!



Moin,

wie alt ist denn die Schnur? >2 Jahre oder haeufig gefischt = runter den Kram und neue rauf. Mono ist ja nicht so teuer. Die Berkley, die RR immer anpreist finde ich auch okay. Ist so ziemlich der Standard...
Generell wuerde ich das Vorgehen nicht empfehlen, staerkere Schnur auf die Rolle zu spulen. Macht schon Sinn, auf ne 20er auch 20er zu spulen, hat auch was mit max Bremskraft und Schnurfassung zu tun... 470 Meter sind nicht viel, wenn was grosses einsteigt... Fuer Sail wird es aber sicher langen...
Unter 20er Rolle wuerde ich auch nicht gehen, ausser Du willst nen neuen Schnur Weltrekord oder Du willst echt nur Koederfische zocken... 

Wie Doppelleine und > 1mm? Musst Du mir nochmal erklaeren... Bei uns macht man einen plaited double, den macht man aber ganz normal aus der Hauptschnur, in Deinem Fall also ne 30IBS... 5m ist doch okay, ist ja egal, wichtig ist nur, dass das Teil auf der Rolle ist, wenn der Fisch ans Boot kommt, damit Du dann ein paar zusaetzliche Reserven hast.



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mit der Schnur jetzt so hinhauen sollte, dann hätte ich jetzt nur noch das Problem mit dem Riggen !!! Weiß nämlich nicht genau welche Haken ich für Sailfish verwenden soll ??? Da man in Deutschland ja leider nicht soviel kaufen kann was Big Game angeht, ist man ja förmlich gezwungen per Internet was aus den USA zu ordern .



Gibt auch deutsche Versender. Sind zwar teurer und haben weniger Auswahl, aber dafuer gibt es keine Probleme. Standard bei Haken ist Mustad, ich finde auch Maruto sehr gut. RR hatte mal einen Thread hier, da haben wir uns bezueglich riggen ausgelassen. Da waren auch Bilder und Hakenbeschreibungen von Bernd dabei...



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das ich auf gut Deutsch gesagt ein absoluter Sprachkrüppel in Sachen Englisch bin !!!Habe das letzte mal Haken für Mahi Mahi  bei Meltontackle bestellen wollen, und was hab ich bekommen ??? Einen Kleiderhaken aus Stahl in Form eines Mahi Mahi's !!!! Soviel zu meinen Englisch Künsten !!!!



Hahaha, geil - das ist schon echt praktisch zum Angeln, so ein Kleiderbuegel...



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwar aus deutschen Big Game Büchern einiges erlesen können, doch da sind die Hakengrößen mit 6 oder 7(gerade ) angegeben!! Doch bei Meltontackle sind soviele Haken am Start  dass ich jetzt gar nicht mehr weiß, welcher Haken jetzt für Sailfish und welcher für Naturköder ist!!!
> Ausserdem wollte ich mir auch noch noch ein paar Lure bestellen. Doch welche sind für Sailfish am Besten ???



Also, 6 oder 7 kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Denke Du meinst 6/0, aber das waere auch noch klein. Bin kein Sailfish Spezi und es kommt auch sehr stark auf die Groesse der Koeder an, aber 6/0 sind echt Minimum wuerde ich denken. Die nehme ich fuer Kingfish, da moechte ich keinen 100IBS Sail drauf haben. Also denke eher 8/0 bis 10/0 ist realistisch fuer Sail, je nach Koeder.

Bezgl Lures weiss ich garnicht so genau. Meiner Meinung ist fuer Sail dead bait besser. Wuerde da nicht unbedingt extra Lures fuer kaufen. Ansonsten gibt es jede Menge Lures, die in Frage kommen. Meine Lieblinge sind ja immer Pakula's, aber die sind auch echt teuer. Guck mal bei Wellsys rein, die haben auch ein paar ganz gute Einsteigersets...

Also, all the best aus OZ
Ansgar

PS: RR, echt netter Fisch von Deinem Kumpel, den an der 20er, das ist echt schon was... Da kann er auch stolz drauf sein. Und das K...en kommt ja nur von der Aufregung...


----------



## angelschnur (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

So, hab jetzt mal bei mir nachgekramt. Die Leine ist von der Marke ACE Tournament (igfa)
30lbs 0,52 . Mit der Schnur war ich 5 mal fischen und sie ist nächstes Jahr im Januar ein Jahr drauf !!! Mit Doppelleine meinte ich eigentlich das Vorfach !!! Ist bei mir 5m lang und 1mm stark !!! Aber da werde ich mich dann wohl besser auf die Einheimischen Skipper verlassen. Wenn dead bait sowieso besser ist, werden die schon wissen wie die Montage auszusehen hat, und dementsprechend die richtigen Haken und Vofächer am Start haben !!! Ausserdem kann ich das Geld für Lure dann lieber in den Charter stecken. Mit der Hakengröße 6,7 meinte ich natürlich auch 6/0, 7/0 . 
So und nun nochmal ne Frage an Sailfish :
Deinem Mexico  Bericht konnte ich entnehmen, dass du im Januar unten warst. Ist das die Topzeit für sailfisch? Habe mich auch schon versucht über die beste Zeit schlau zu machen, aber irgendwie schreibt jeder was anderes. Einmal habe ich gelesen November und Dezember und dann habe ich gelesen März bis Juni sei die Topzeit.


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## angelschnur (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo nochmal !
Sorry habe in meinem beitrag nr.19 die Doppelleine mit dem Vorfach verwechselt  !
Sailfisch du hattest geschrieben das sie 4m lang sein sollte. Ist das die Schlaufe die unten am Bimini Twist oder Australischem Zopf hängt ???Wenn ja soll sie generell 
4m lang sein oder ist das von Fisch zu Fisch bzw. von Leine zu Leine verschieden ???

Gruss

Sascha


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Hallo Sascha,
die Doppelleine ist eine Schlaufe, das bedeutet das der Knoten der Schlaufe an dem Ende sitzt welches zu Rolle zeigt. Der Knoten dafür ist der Biminitwist, oder das australische Kunstwerk. :m 
Die Länge sollte so sein, das wenn du den Knoten mit 3-4 Umdrehungen auf der Rolle hast, ca 2-3 Meter Doppelleine vor dem Spitzenring hast .

An diese Doppelleine kommt dann ein guter Wirbel, bei Deinem 20 lbs
Geschirr empfehle ich den 130 lbs Berkley Cross-Lock Snaps 
Als Befestigungsknoten bietet sich der Off-Shore-Swivel-Knoten an

http://www.modellskipper.de/archive...ikon/dokumente/anglerknoten/grinnerknoten.htmklick 

In diesen Wirbel wird dann noch das eigentliche Vorfach gehängt.
Das  kann dann aus Stahl oder Mono sein
Teure Wobbler werde ich nur noch mit Stahl schleppen, mind. 70 kg Tragkraft wenn da mit Baras oder Wahoo zu rechnen ist.
Lange so rund 120 cm reicht. Hierbei kommt es ebenfalls mehr auf die Schnittfestigkeit des Drahtes an.

Für Lures der Länge bis 20 cm ca. 2-3 Meter Vorfach. Ob mono oder Stahl ist ne Gewissenssache.

Gernot #h


----------



## Ansgar (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Knoten dafür ist der Biminitwist, oder das australische Kunstwerk. :m
> 
> An diese Doppelleine kommt dann ein guter Wirbel, bei Deinem 20 lbs
> Geschirr empfehle ich den 130 lbs Berkley Cross-Lock Snaps
> Als Befestigungsknoten bietet sich der Off-Shore-Swivel-Knoten an




Also RR, wir sind voll auf einer Linie )  :m 

Wie richtig - da kommt natuerlich standardmaessig der gute plaited double zum Einsatz... )

Der Offshore Swivel Knoten - in australischen Fachkreisen auch Cat's Paw genannt, wenn ich mich nicht irre ) - ist auch durchaus empfehlenswert!

So, Gruesse nach Hamburg, (wie geil war eigentlich neulich der Schlagermove - da ging ja garnichts mehr?!) 
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Gruß zurück Ansgar,
Schlagermove ist immer schon nen ziemlicher Hammer hier.

Ich war aber gestern nach Feierabend mit nem netten Boardi aus Dithmarschen in den herrlichen Buhnenlandschaften
der Oberelbe herumzandern.
Wir hatten gestern auch an die 30 Grad.
Heute wirds etwas kühler.

Wie gesagt, beste Grüße nach Cairns und vieleicht komm ich Dich wirklich mal besuchen, damit es in meinem Leben nochmal mit dem großem Blauen klappt.


Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal !
> Sorry habe in meinem beitrag nr.19 die Doppelleine mit dem Vorfach verwechselt  !
> Sailfisch du hattest geschrieben das sie 4m lang sein sollte. Ist das die Schlaufe die unten am Bimini Twist oder Australischem Zopf hängt ???Wenn ja soll sie generell
> 4m lang sein oder ist das von Fisch zu Fisch bzw. von Leine zu Leine verschieden ???
> ...



Die Länge der Doppelleine ist eine Glaubensfrage, der eine nimmt 3m der nächste 5m. Wenn Du nach IGFA Regeln fischen willst, so solltest Du da mal nachlesen, da gibt es eine Höchstlänge! Habe die Regeln gerade nicht zur Hand, sonst hätte ich das nachgeschlagen!


----------



## angelschnur (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Besten Dank erstmal an euch  !!!
Das sagt mir mal wieder: Kannst alt werden wie ne Kuh lernst immer wieder dazu !!!   
Da ich Samstag nach Schweden fahre um Hechte zu ärgern, werde ich mich nach dem Urlaub bestimmt nochmal an euch wenden !!!Bis dahin alles Gute !!!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: frage ???*

Na dann, Sascha:
Ganz viel Spaß in Schweden #6 
Und melde dich bald wieder zurück.
Wenn Dir noch was einfällt was man diskutieren kann:
Immer rein hier.
(Und versuch Dich bloß nicht an diesem komischen australischen Knoten) |supergri 

Grüße,
Gernot #h


----------

